# [GAME] Truth or Dare?



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Let's play truth or dare!

RULES:

Normal GBATemp rules apply
Dares must be something that is easily proven
Truths cannot reveal sensitive info
Do not push someone to do a truth/dare if it's against their personal beliefs
Do not copy a truth/dare from the last 20 messages, because that's boring 
Skiddo

I'll start: Truth or Dare?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth


----------



## Blue (Jun 3, 2017)

Why haven't you picked dare?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Truth


Is it true that you fap to traps?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is it true that you fap to traps?


It's not true.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> It's not true.


Your turn, ask a truth or dare


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth or Dare?

Chose very carefully.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Truth or Dare?
> 
> Chose very carefully.


Dare


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Dare


Post a picture of yourself holding a piece of paper written "I am gay and proud of it"


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Post a picture of yourself holding a piece of paper written "I am gay and proud of it"


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 88824


hahaha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 88824


Well anyways, your turn to ask


----------



## iAqua (Jun 3, 2017)

truth


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

iAqua said:


> truth


Is it true you live @GhostLatte?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth or dare 


Dionicio3 said:


> Is it true you live @GhostLatte?


I'm a dead entinity.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Truth or dare
> 
> I'm a dead entinity.


Lol, dare


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, dare


Take a picture of yourself with a piece of paper saying "GhostLatte is my daddy and I want to get cucked by him."


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Take a picture of yourself with a piece of paper saying "GhostLatte is my daddy and I want to get cucked by him."


Can I use my old iPod instead of writing it on a peice of paper?

EDIT: nvm, it ded


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Can I use my old iPod instead of writing it on a peice of paper?


Sure as long as I can see your face :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Sure as long as I can see your face :^)


Well, you didn't show your face, and it's to late to change it, so no


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Well, you didn't show your face, and it's to late to change it, so no


Technically I did :^)


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

Dare me to do something


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Dare me to do something


I dare you to send nudes.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Take a picture of yourself with a piece of paper saying "GhostLatte is my daddy and I want to get cucked by him."


----------



## iAqua (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth or dare?


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I dare you to send nudes.


nope. That would probably get you banned. I know a guy from another forum who was banned for being a pedo... blackmailing for nudes


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 88828


All I can say is that a major fap-a-thon is going to commence tonight.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> All I can say is that a major fap-a-thon is going to commence tonight.


Fuck you,


Truth or dare


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fuck you,
> 
> 
> Truth or dare


Dare. Fuck you too <3


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

snip*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

dare


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Dare. Fuck you too <3


I dare you to change you gbatemp theme to the opposite one you're using and watch every forum with these options:



Keep it like this for 15 minutes


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

Dare me to do something D:


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Dare me to do something D:


Wait for @GhostLatte to finish


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 88828


you looks like a fucking girl dude xD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wait for @GhostLatte to finish


I enabled it. I hate you sm.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I enabled it. I hate you sm.


<3


BlueFox gui said:


> you looks like a fucking girl dude xD


I can pass for a chick with dick ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

now do meeee


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you looks like a fucking girl dude xD


He's hot as hell.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I can pass for a chick with dick ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


oh boy, i like ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> He's hot as hell.


PornTemp


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> He's hot as hell.


he is >w>


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> He's hot as hell.





BlueFox gui said:


> he is >w>


Stahp it


----------



## Chary (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> he is >w>


I'd give him the succ no homo


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stahp it


but you are


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I'd give him the succ no homo


He's 13 you damn pedos no homo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> but you are


Nah


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> He's 13 you damn pedos no homo


Age is just a number.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nah


yea u ar


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

DARE


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Age is just a number.


Jail is just a room.
Lets not get offtopic, Chary asked for ''truth''


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yea u ar


Nu I'm not


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Jail is just a room.


i'm not in the age to be a pedo >: (

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Nu I'm not


ye u r


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow this is a bit more popular than I expected


Chary said:


> Truth.


Is it true that you are secretly in love with one of the staff members


----------



## Chary (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wow this is a bit more popular than I expected
> 
> Is it true that you are secretly in love with one of the staff members


They're not _staff_. Just a regular member.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> They're not _staff_. Just a regular member.


Don't avoid the question!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wow this is a bit more popular than I expected
> 
> Is it true that you are secretly in love with one of the staff members


I heard it's GamerzHell9137.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> They're not _staff_. Just a regular member.



me


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

This looks like fun!
Truth


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> They're not _staff_. Just a regular member.


mwahahahah i will discover who is this member >: )


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

@Dionicio3 you are forgetting about me

Dare


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> @Dionicio3 you are forgetting about me


Yes, I'm still waiting for @Chary to answer her question


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

but... she posted after i posted


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for @Chary to answer her question


her  ?


----------



## Chary (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I heard it's GamerzHell9137.


Wrong-o!


JFlare said:


> me


tsk tsk, Senpai still hasn't noticed you



Yepi69 said:


> This looks like fun!
> Truth


What is the most embarrassing thing you've done on this site?



Dionicio3 said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for @Chary to answer her question


The implication is yes, to it being a member, just not staff ;O;


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> but... she posted after i posted


Fine, your dare is to go to Kingy's profile and post "I love you"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Wrong-o!
> 
> tsk tsk, Senpai still hasn't noticed you
> 
> ...


WHO!?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> What is the most embarrassing thing you've done on this site?


Made a post about girls cutting themselves because of Justin Bieber so my GBATemp ''rep'' (if you can call it that) got even lower than it currently is because that post made me look like a complete imbecile, regardless I've learned my lesson and I was a teen back then, maybe that's why no one answers my damn threads no more


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Made a post about girls cutting themselves because of Justin Bieber so my GBATemp ''rep'' (if you can call it that) got even lower than it currently is because that post made me look like a complete imbecile, regardless I've learned my lesson and I was a teen back then, maybe that's why no one answers my damn threads no more


I always thought it was because of your cringey username.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I always thought it was because of your cringey username.


Nah, no one knows where this nickname came from nor the reason why everyone assumes that the 69 number at the end of it is mentioning the sexual position in itself.


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fine, your dare is to go to Kingy's profile and post "I love you"



ok


----------



## Chary (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Made a post about girls cutting themselves because of Justin Bieber so my GBATemp ''rep'' (if you can call it that) got even lower than it currently is because that post made me look like a complete imbecile, regardless I've learned my lesson and I was a teen back then, maybe that's why no one answers my damn threads no more


oh my gosh that was you lol I remember that


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

i did it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> i did it.


Haha


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Haha


Give me a dare bby


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Give me a dare bby


How many notifications did you get from the first dare?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey I'm late give me a dare or something


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Hey I'm late give me a dare or something


I dare you to shitpost on an admins profile (only one post)


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

give me another dare.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> give me another dare.


Do you have a 3DS?


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

yes


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> yes


I care you to open godmode9 and delete everything in NAND /s


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I care you to open godmode9 and delete everything in NAND /s


I did not mod my 3ds tho :v


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> I did not mod my 3ds tho :v


Mod it


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

noooo :v


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> noooo :v


Why? Banwave is over


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

dare

nothing IRL or I won't do it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> dare
> 
> nothing IRL or I won't do it


I dare you to change your profile picture to a Skiddo, and keep it like that for half an hour


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

I dont want to mod my 3ds tho. espicially since its a new 3ds... and it will be tricky since the menue hax is patched... and i just got my new 3ds... i sold my old one to buy the new one... got 120$ for it...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> I dont want to mod my 3ds tho. espicially since its a new 3ds... and it will be tricky since the menue hax is patched... and i just got my new 3ds... i sold my old one to buy the new one... got 120$ for it...


Lol, no one uses menuhax, and if you have a FW version lower that 11.3, it's super easy


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

but i always update... and i really only did menuhax, or just the homebrew launcher... because all I truely wanted was to use it for pkhex


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to change your profile picture to a Skiddo, and keep it like that for half an hour


Should update here in a minute


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> but i always update... and i really only did menuhax, or just the homebrew launcher... because all I truely wanted was to use it for pkhex


Lol, when the DS Magnet trick comes out, you should install a CFW

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blujay said:


> Should update here in a minute


Hahaha


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, when the DS Magnet trick comes out, you should install a CFW
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


still hasn't update on my end ;0;


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> still hasn't update on my end ;0;


It has updated for me, try refreshing browser cache


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> It has updated for me, try refreshing browser cache


oh lord what have I done


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> oh lord what have I done


Lol


----------



## JFlare (Jun 3, 2017)

which admin you do it to


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not going to lie this is one of the best games in the EoF.

Truth


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> which admin you do it to


Any

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



blujay said:


> I'm not going to lie this is one of the best games in the EoF.
> 
> Truth


Is it true that you practice Skiddoism?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Any
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Never heard of such a thing so no


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> Never heard of such a thing so no


;o;, I even made a blog and thread about it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> ;o;, I even made a blog and thread about it


o

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now I just have to wait to give somebody an awful dare

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Dionicio3 you should also add to OP that if somebody can't answer a truth or dare due to personal reasons/beliefs, not to push them. Also, nobody should be allowed to mimic a dare/truth within the past 20 messages of the thread


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> o
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

ok I'm getting bored again

Dare


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> ok I'm getting bored again
> 
> Dare


I dare you to follow me /s


I dare you to listen to Rick Astly - Never Gonna Give You Up on loops for 15 minutes


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to follow me /s
> 
> 
> I dare you to listen to Rick Astly - Never Gonna Give You Up on loops for 15 minutes


Challenge accepted. Will post a video when finished


----------



## iAqua (Jun 3, 2017)

GIVE ME A DARE


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

iAqua said:


> GIVE ME A DARE


Change a large section of the McDonald's wikipedia


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

iAqua said:


> GIVE ME A DARE


I dare you to not be fake and gay /s



I dare you to make a thread in a incorrect forum


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> oh my gosh that was you lol I remember that


Shit m8, don't remind me of it xD

EDIT: While I'm waiting for someone on RE6, I choose truth


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Can't record but I already listened to it


Yepi69 said:


> Shit m8, don't remind me of it xD
> 
> EDIT: While I'm waiting for someone on RE6, I choose truth


Have you ever stolen somebody's hat after they fell in a pool and drowned?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> Can't record but I already listened to it
> 
> Have you ever stolen somebody's hat after they fell in a pool and drowned?


Dream job but sadly no.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Dream job but sadly no.


rip


----------



## iAqua (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to not be fake and gay /s
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to make a thread in a incorrect forum


https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-setup-cfw-w-sigpatches.472927/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 88828


haha i have long hair too, but mine are longer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

confirmed @Dionicio3 is a trap

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

truth


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

@Noctosphere
Is your favorite Pokemon Lucario?
Also i am going with Truth as well.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> @Noctosphere
> Is your favorite Pokemon Lucario?
> Also i am going with Truth as well.


nope my favorite pokemon is skidDONT

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> @Noctosphere
> Is your favorite Pokemon Lucario?
> Also i am going with Truth as well.


how many tempers have you slept with?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> nope my favorite pokemon is skidDONT
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


and dont answer all of them but some of them


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

truth


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> truth


are you sad?


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> are you sad?


yes


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> yes


why?


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

i only said truth once


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> how many tempers have you slept with?


Current Tempers or Temper's in general?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Current Tempers or Temper's in general?


current


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> current


5


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> 5


can you pm me their name?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> can you pm me their name?


So this is an actual serious answer, but I never disclose the names of anyone I talk with. It doesn't matter what we are talking about, but if I don't have permission to disclose any information from my conversation, all conversations and person(s) involved will remain classified.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So this is an actual serious answer, but I never disclose the names of anyone I talk with. It doesn't matter what we are talking about, but if I don't have permission to disclose any information from my conversation, all conversations and person(s) involved will remain classified.


i meant their nickname aka pseudo


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i meant their nickname aka pseudo


Refer to previous statement.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Refer to previous statement.


ic


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ic


I hate to get serious, but I have credibility on the line with people who I talk with. So keeping information secure is a line of trust that I will not violate, even for the sake of a joke. Several people entrust me with information, projects, etc. that are not public knowledge and that comes with a very serious line of trust that that information stays between me and all those involved. Even disclosing nicknames for other members for anything violates that trust. 
Basically I take privacy extremely seriously.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

This is just idiocy


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> This is just idiocy


where is the dislike button


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> where is the dislike button



Nowhere


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Nowhere


truth or dare?!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> truth or dare?!



Truth


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Truth


are you a weeaboo


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> are you a weeaboo



I don't know, I like anime somewhat, but don't watch it.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

What was the first time you were embarrassed by a relative?


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> What was the first time you were embarrassed by a relative?



Can't remember, I have terrible long-term memory ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Eightcoins (Jun 3, 2017)

truth
I used to like the Star Wars Prequels


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

Eightcoins said:


> truth
> I used to like the Star Wars Prequels


have you ever fucked?


----------



## Eightcoins (Jun 3, 2017)

truth 
No : (


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Truth
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Do you like Tapatalk?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Do you like Tapatalk?


When it's not crashing, yes I do <3

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> When it's not crashing, yes I do <3
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


ew

now you ask me truth or dare


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> ew
> 
> now you ask me truth or dare


Truth

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Truth
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


no, you ask ME truth or dare.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> no, you ask ME truth or dare.


I did, waiting for your answer.
Truth or dare?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> I did, waiting for your answer.
> Truth or dare?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


oh, dare


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> oh, dare


I dare you to change back to your old Phoenix Wright profile pic (honestly just looked better  )

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> I dare you to change back to your old Phoenix Wright profile pic (honestly just looked better  )
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


ok


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth (yes again)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Truth (yes again)


How many cows do you think you've eaten in your lifetime (based off of beef consumption).

They are fully grown,


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> How many cows do you think you've eaten in your lifetime (based off of beef consumption).
> 
> They are fully grown,


Probably less than one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Probably less than one.


I see

Truth


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> I see
> 
> Truth



How many skiddos did you eat?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> How many skiddos did you eat?


I can't answer this question because of personal beliefs (rule #4)... /s

None. I am a Skiddoist who believes that all skiddos have the right to continue in the world.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> I can't answer this question because of personal beliefs (rule #4)... /s
> 
> None. I am a Skiddoist who believes that all skiddos have the right to continue in the world.



I see.

Truth


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> I see.
> 
> Truth


Why is your username Procyon


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> Why is your username Procyon



Long story short: I registered on here in December 2014 after Smea made the XY hacks etc. I had a name which was "homebrew_and_console_hack_fan", I thought it was too long & not nice enough, so I did some googling, browsed Wikipedia, and found out that the genus name of whales wasn't what I was looking for, I searched further & then I found Procyon Lotor aka Raccoon. That's when I asked for a name change to Procyon, I got it now used everywhere or a variation of it. So it started with bad nicknames.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Long story short: I registered on here in December 2014 after Smea made the XY hacks etc. I had a name which was "homebrew_and_console_hack_fan", I thought it was too long & not nice enough, so I did some googling, browsed Wikipedia, and found out that the genus name of whales wasn't what I was looking for, I searched further & then I found Procyon Lotor aka Raccoon. That's when I asked for a name change to Procyon, I got it now used everywhere or a variation of it. So it started with bad nicknames.


That's actually a cool story.

Mine came from originally naming my self the good old name "Logic Brain" on the temp. Then I made a dupe account (like a day after I made a really ignorant post about homebrew and had people jump down my back about it) and named it "Sterillo". This came from wanting to have a cool nickname if I ever made decent hacks for anything. Like yellows8 or smealum. Then, some "interesting" things happened and I wanted a fresh start so my name was changed to blujay


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> That's actually a cool story.
> 
> Mine came from originally naming my self the good old name "Logic Brain" on the temp. Then I made a dupe account (like a day after I made a really ignorant post about homebrew and had people jump down my back about it) and named it "Sterillo". This came from wanting to have a cool nickname if I ever made decent hacks for anything. Like yellows8 or smealum. Then, some "interesting" things happened and I wanted a fresh start so my name was changed to blujay



I had Procyon for the exact same reason


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> I had Procyon for the exact same reason


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> View attachment 88901



nah, I had it for the reason of it being cool.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> nah, I had it for the reason of it being cool.


Anyways, back on topic

Dare


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> Anyways, back on topic
> 
> Dare



I dare you to ask LG for a free iPhone


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> I dare you to ask LG for a free iPhone


Can I lie to make my story more appealing?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> Can I lie to make my story more appealing?



Such as?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Such as?


Oh just your average "oh woe is me lie" although some of it is true. And yes, I know they don't sell iPhones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> Oh just your average "oh woe is me lie" although some of it is true. And yes, I know they don't sell iPhones.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 88902



Do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Do it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

blujay said:


> View attachment 88903


Send Twitter link


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Send Twitter link


https://twitter.com/jayblu_/status/871074998865219585


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Serious opinion on me?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Serious opinion on me?



Nice person/furry, who I met online. One of the better tempers out there. Always ready for others etc.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 3, 2017)

dare


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> dare


I dare you to go to KevinX8's profile and say "you're gay"


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2017)

truth plz


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

Seriel said:


> truth plz


Are you a trap?


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Are you a trap?


No


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to go to KevinX8's profile and say "you're gay"


*sigh* done
http://gbatemp.net/members/kevinx8.390582/


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth (I love this game lol)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Truth (I love this game lol)


Is it true that you secretly have feelings for a member here?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is it true that you secretly have feelings for a member here?


Yes.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yes.


wew



Anyways, someone ask me a question. Truth


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wew
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, someone ask me a question. Truth


is it true that you are a skiddo?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wew
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, someone ask me a question. Truth


What was your most embarrassing moment, that made you feel shameful for days?

[EDIT] Fucking 'd


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> is it true that you are a skiddo?


Yes


VinsCool said:


> What was your most embarrassing moment, that made you feel shameful for days?
> 
> [EDIT] Fucking 'd


i walked into the girls bathroom because the boys bathroom was closed for repairs


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 3, 2017)

truth


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> truth


Is it true that you're not straight


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is it true that you're not straight


nope


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> i walked into the girls bathroom because the boys bathroom was closed for repairs


Heh not that embarrassing really. Just wait for no one around, and go. It's a fucking bathroom, not a private studio XD


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2017)

Truth me plz


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Heh not that embarrassing really. Just wait for no one around, and go. It's a fucking bathroom, not a private studio XD


Well, there was people there, and it was during school


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Truth me plz


Seriel if you have long hair, what is your secret to make them silky smooth and bright?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 4, 2017)

Give me a dare.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Give me a dare.


I dare you send Kevin a PM sayin that you love him


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you send Kevin a PM sayin that you love him



Done..


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2017)

hit me up with a dare


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Done..


I said PM, not profile post lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

Hit me with a Truth.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)

give me a dare after he's finished.


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2017)

truth pls


----------



## KevinX8 (Jun 4, 2017)

wew stop sending people to my profile jeez


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd love me  a truth.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Hit me with a Truth.


Who is your favorite person on GBATemp


smileyhead said:


> give me a dare after he's finished.


PM any currently online member of GBATemp and give them a sales pitch about a miracle drug that cures diabetes. (Not me) Send a screenshot when done 


Chary said:


> truth pls


Are you a Windoze user?


TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'd love me  a truth.


What is your profile picture from? And why did you choose it specifically? (really curious)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> Who is your favorite person on GBATemp


I have 3 fav bois here: @BlueFox gui , @smileyhead and @Veho 
I mean, I probably have more fav guys here but listing them would take shitton of space so..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

We just need a mod or former staff in here so they can shitpost  on other mod's profiles without being suspended


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> What is your profile picture from? And why did you choose it specifically? (really curious)



It's tomura shigaraki from the manga my hero academia. I chose this pic because it's from a pretty funny and memorable moment in the manga.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2017)

dare me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> dare me


Watch the EoF with these settings:






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



epickid37 said:


> dare me


http://gbatemp.net/threads/chopper-hate-compliment.473036/ And post there really quick so I can see what it does. I haven't replied but want to see if it will alert


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> PM any currently online member of GBATemp and give them a sales pitch about a miracle drug that cures diabetes. (Not me) Send a screenshot when done


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 88975


You actually did it. What have I done


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> Watch the EoF with these settings:
> 
> View attachment 88974
> 
> ...


done and done


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm sorry for what I've done to you

Someone give me a dare


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> I'm sorry for what I've done to you
> 
> Someone give me a dare


i dare you to pm a staff, and tell them 10 benefits of watching Doctor Who

(pics when done)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i dare you to pm a staff, and tell them 10 benefits of watching Doctor Who
> 
> (pics when done)


Sure.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



epickid37 said:


> i dare you to pm a staff, and tell them 10 benefits of watching Doctor Who
> 
> (pics when done)






Reporters are staff so be quiet


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

dare


----------



## KevinX8 (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> dare


I dare you to tell @TheKingy34 that you love him and want him as your babe :^)


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

done


----------



## Kingy (Jun 4, 2017)

I'll do a dare, because fml.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'll do a dare, because fml.


I dare you to go to EthanAddict's profile and say "fuck me harder"


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> I'll do a dare, because fml.


I'll dare you to post under every blog or comment of kevin (comment on his start page) kek


----------



## Kingy (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to go to EthanAddict's profile and say "fuck me harder"


done


NicoAICP said:


> I'll dare you to post under every blog or comment of kevin (comment on his start page) kek


o man


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

truth because I'm bored


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> truth because I'm bored


Is it true you're gay for Kevin?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> truth because I'm bored


What is your favorite anime


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is it true you're gay for Kevin?


no.



blujay said:


> What is your favorite anime


If Professor Layton and the eternal diva counts, it's that if not none


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

can i have another dare


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

Truth 
really you can ask anything exept something against the rules


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Truth
> really you can ask anything exept something against the rules



If you want some suporting succ : 169Py6QUZK6dHBgeb78fuvCFi4kP2gZuuH
@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N and @Dionicio3 can have free succ !!! 
Ask me if you also want free succ 

is this a joke


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> can i have another dare


Make a political thread in the EoF


Alkéryn said:


> Truth
> really you can ask anything exept something against the rules


Can I have some free succ


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> Make a political thread in the EoF
> 
> Can I have some free succ


As much as you want


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> Make a political thread in the EoF
> 
> Can I have some free succ


done


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> If you want some suporting succ : 169Py6QUZK6dHBgeb78fuvCFi4kP2gZuuH
> @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N and @Dionicio3 can have free succ !!!
> Ask me if you also want free succ
> 
> is this a joke


Yes it is 
but me giving free succ isn't


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 4, 2017)

Give me a dare somebody


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

truth please. I'm bored as fuck

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> Give me a dare somebody



Don't shitpost the whole month


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> truth please. I'm bored as fuck
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Don't push it too high, that's against the rules and his personal beliefs :/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> Don't shitpost the whole month


He'll never be able to do that


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

6) @Dionicio3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> truth please. I'm bored as fuck


Why are you so bored?


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> Why are you so bored?



Cause I have nothing to do, don't have any stuff i can brick right now, spinning a fidget spinner makes it worse, and so on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

could i have another dare?


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> Cause I have nothing to do, don't have any stuff i can brick right now, spinning a fidget spinner makes it worse, and so on


Dare : learn a programming language you don't know
you won't regret it and it will solve your boredom 
if you never programed start with python
i personaly started with html but it isn't a programming language and i found it boring


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Dare : learn a programming language you don't know
> you won't regret it and it will solve your boredom
> if you never programed start with python
> i personaly started with html but it isn't a programming language and i found it boring



I'll do it in 2 years, i have my place there already and I don't want to learn js anymore so I'll wait the 2 years and learn c++

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so could i please have another dare?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

@Dionicio3 give this man/woman another dare. I have programming to do.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> I'll do it in 2 years, i have my place there already and I don't want to learn js anymore so I'll wait the 2 years and learn c++
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> so could i please have another dare?


Do a jogging
you can start small as i did
but doing sport is great and improve both your vitality and life expectancy
i started with a 30m jogging and 3 push ups and now (2 years latter) i can run for 3h at 19km/h and do 300 push ups at once
i hated sport in the begining thus the reason i was fat and ugly but now i love it and i'm close to being addicted, anyway now it relax me and i'm sexy af
thus the reason declining a free succ from me could be a bad idea


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> I'll do it in 2 years, i have my place there already and I don't want to learn js anymore so I'll wait the 2 years and learn c++
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> so could i please have another dare?


I dare you to get Elmo in Grouchland for the Gameboy, and play it on hard difficulty, at 2.0x emulation speed


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Do a jogging
> you can start small as i did
> but doing sport is great and improve both your vitality and life expectancy
> i started with a 30m jogging and 3 push ups and now (2 years latter) i can run for 3h at 19km/h and do 300 push ups at once
> ...



It's 3 hours before midnight so nope.



Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to get Elmo in Grouchland for the Gameboy, and play it on hard difficulty, at 2.0x emulation speed



K had i think it for pc and had played it on hardmode when i got it. I was good at it.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to get Elmo in Grouchland for the Gameboy, and play it on hard difficulty, at 2.0x emulation speed


And most importantly 100% it in a record time


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

while I'm searching, could i have a truth question


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> while I'm searching, could i have a truth question


no


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

Lia said:


> no



okay


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> okay


I actually have the cart for the Elmo game, I decided to play it because I was bored, and it was horrible


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> It's 3 hours before midnight so nope.
> 
> 
> 
> K had i think it for pc and had played it on hardmode when i got it. I was good at it.


U can start tomorow then
never too late and never too soon to start sport  
plus i did 1h30 of body building and i'm gonna make my 2h jog in about 30minutes 
(but i'm a bit of a fool in everything, 3 to 4h hours of sport per day, 1 to 3 books per day and a lot of anime per day, yeah i'm about extreme in everything i do)


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> U can start tomorow then
> never too late to start sport
> plus i did 1h30 of body building and i'm gonna make my 2h jog in about 30minutes
> (but i'm a bit of a fool in everything, 3 to 4h hours of sport per day, 1 to 3 books per day and a lot of anime per day, yeah i'm about extreme in everything i do)



I'm bad at sports trust me. I have a D in it and i do my best


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2017)

wew alright give me a truth or something I'm bored


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 4, 2017)

Lia said:


> wew alright give me a truth or something I'm bored



If someone would give you a ps4 or a switch which one would you take? (switch with all needed accesiors)


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> If someone would give you a ps4 or a switch which one would you take? (switch with all needed accesiors)


Switch because I'd only play one game on a PS4, which is a game I can play on a PS3.
Also that truth was boring someone gimme a better oneee


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Lia said:


> Switch because I'd only play one game on a PS4, which is a game I can play on a PS3.
> Also that truth was boring someone gimme a better oneee


Do you have feelings for Kingy?


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Do you have feelings for Kingy?


heck no
gimme another


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> I'm bad at sports trust me. I have a D in it and i do my best


Sport isn't something you are good or bad at, it's something you improve with time and effort
as i said, in the begining i couldn't do even 1 push up corectly and now i can do about 300 in once or 2000 in an half hour 
i ran at 10km/h and sprinted at 16 and now i run at 19km/h average and sprint at about 30 km/h so yeah i could do competition xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lia said:


> wew alright give me a truth or something I'm bored


Akemi can have free succ 
+1 x 2 for Akemi 

If you also want free succ just tell me and i add thou


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

https://twitter.com/LGUS/status/871462115906912256

Just in case anybody was wondering how it went


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

blujay said:


> https://twitter.com/LGUS/status/871462115906912256
> 
> Just in case anybody was wondering how it went


Hahaha


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2017)

Ask me a truth (I'm annoying ain't I?)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Ask me a truth (I'm annoying ain't I?)


Why do you think so little of yourself? (if you don't want to answer I can give a different one)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2017)

blujay said:


> Why do you think so little of yourself? (if you don't want to answer I can give a different one)


Uhm try another one


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Uhm try another one


Wanna have free succ?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Wanna have free succ?


Sure °w°


----------



## iAqua (Jun 5, 2017)

blujay said:


> Change a large section of the McDonald's wikipedia


can't


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sure °w°


Added, my signature is a pass if you come to france someday


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 5, 2017)

Hit me up with a dare.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Hit me up with a dare.



Necrobump the last post you can reply in on the last page of EoF


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 6, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Necrobump the last post you can reply in on the last page of EoF


did it


----------



## Procyon (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> did it



Can't see


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 6, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Can't see


god damnit i'm not trying my luck a second time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh wait! @Dionicio3 confirm i necrobumped a thread!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> god damnit i'm not trying my luck a second time.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Oh wait! @Dionicio3 confirm i necrobumped a thread!


You didn't






yes he did


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2017)

Ask me a truth (this is fun lol)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

are you gay?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> are you gay?


Who are you asking?


----------



## Seriel (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Who are you asking?


VinsCool asked for a truth so him I guess
@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> are you gay?


A bit.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A bit.


send nodes


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A bit.


How much?
1 is 100%gay
4 is bissexual
7 is 100%straight


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> How much?
> 1 is 100%gay
> 4 is bissexual
> 7 is 100%straight


Something like 4.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Something like 4.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


dare me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> dare me


I dare you to get a life /s





I dare you to pm Kevin spiderman memes


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to get a life /s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 89380


hahaha


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> hahaha


what do you have against kevin?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> what do you have against kevin?


Idk, it's fun to troll him


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)

Ask me a dare.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Ask me a dare.


i dare you to dare me to dare you


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i dare you to dare me to dare you


Dare me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Ask me a dare.


I dare you to tweet to Apple "How do I install android on my iPhone 7"


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Dare me


no


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I dare you to tweet to Apple "How do I install android on my iPhone 7"


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 8, 2017)

MORE DARES!!!!!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 89383


I love you so much right now XD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2017)

Give me a dare somebody.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Give me a dare somebody.


i dare you to take a pictures of you, kissing a pictures of your waifu.
You can kiss your screen with your waifu on it if you want
PS: we must see the waifu


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dare you to take a pictures of you, kissing a pictures of your waifu.
> You can kiss your screen with your waifu on it if you want
> PS: we must see the waifu


Umm...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Umm...


i didnt ask him to show his dick like you would have


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i didnt ask him to show his dick like you would have


Wtf


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wtf


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Dude, no


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Dude, no


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Stop dude, you are taking spiderman threads way too far, you don't need to turn every thread into one. Especially this one


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop dude, you are taking spiderman threads way too far, you don't need to turn every thread into one. Especially this one


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)

*sweats*

A-ask me a truth!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *sweats*
> 
> A-ask me a truth!


do you like spiderman thread?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *sweats*
> 
> A-ask me a truth!


Is it true you like to chew on non-edible objects?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> do you like spiderman thread?


Only this one

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Is it true you like to chew on non-edible objects?


It's true. It relieves some stress.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> It's true. It relieves some stress.


Yeah, sometime I chew on straws or my shirt


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Fuck it, I'm reviving this, truth or dare?


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 17, 2017)

Truth or Dare anyone? I won't make you do anything REALLY stupid.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Truth or Dare anyone? I won't make you do anything REALLY stupid.


I asked first D:


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 17, 2017)

I didn't ask who asked first. I asked if anyone wanted to play truth or dare.  (I kid I kid.)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> I didn't ask who asked first. I asked if anyone wanted to play truth or dare.  (I kid I kid.)


Truth


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Truth


What was the last lie you told.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> What was the last lie you told.


Hmmm, I really don't know, but I'll just say "Me hating Kingy" is a lie


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Hmmm, I really don't know, but I'll just say "Me hating Kingy" is a lie


Sounds gud to me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and I'll take dare. Let me ask amazon why there app store is tray on twitter.  Or do a low brow prank call on someone.


----------

